# So long, farwell, I'm leaving...



## crystal_lynn (Sep 9, 2008)

Not that anyone cares since I haven't been posting much lately anyways, but I am leaving. If you want to follow me I am going to http://www.photographycorner.com, assuming this link isn't removed I hope to see you there.

Why, might you ask? Well I posted a link yesterday to my newest article. It is a photography article and then I got a private message from Terri.

"Hi Crystal: TPF has a forum devoted to showcasing articles and how-to's written by our members. We ask that you refrain from posting links to articles in your posts and, instead, submit them to me for review. It will be published either directly in the Articles forum, or on the TPF front page and linked from there, depending on length/content. "

Umm, seriously?? It has to be reviewed first? Umm no thank you. I deal with enough legalistic people. I thought a photography forum was a place to share.

I am sure I sound childish and I am sure I will be slammed. I have never left a forum before because of a disagreement, but this just went over the top for me, besides it is not like this forum has been friendly (except for a few), nor have I gotten much constructive critism. Anyways I digress...

Have a great day,
Crystal


----------



## Overread (Sep 9, 2008)

err more he was offering to have your article posted on this site (with your name of course) as contributing to this site - as opposed to offsite.
Can't see it as a reason for leaving, infact that the offer was made suggests that terri had had a look through already (I suspect) - review would be part of the process that anyone looking for such an article to be posted would go through


----------



## clarinetJWD (Sep 9, 2008)

I really don't see how it's over the top... Most forums have a policy, and most users respect the forums enough not to advertize other related sites on their page.  There would be no problem, I'm sure, if you were to post the contents rather than a link to a competing photography site.

As for getting it reviewed and in the articles section, they're offering you front page access!  They're offering you the ability to be a contributing author rather than just a poster, and I'd be honored, personally.

On a side note, I don't know why everyone is so keen on storming out with a drama queen thread, rather than just not posting anymore.


----------



## michael middleton (Sep 9, 2008)

With all due respect (and seeing as how I'm new here, I don't know you enough to know how much is due), I think you just illustrated that you lack the maturity to be a valuable contributor to either this site, or the site listed in your link.

I have owned a discussion based website since 1999 (c0mpletely unrelated topic which is not relevant to this discussion) and have seen your type many times.  You are simply looking to drive traffic to your site by linking to your article, rather than following the procedures in place that will allow your article to be published in a way that is beneficial to THIS site, as well. (An obvious something-for-nothing attitude).  

Now, you've decided that you were somehow wronged, and have chosen not only to leave and go elsewhere, but to pitch a cyber fit and announce that you're leaving, presumably in hopes that either a.) somebody will beg you to reconsider, citing how this forum can't possibly continue without you being here, or b). hoping to convince other potential malcontents to follow you to the other forum, hoping to in some way damage this one.  

The problem is that, in reality, this place will be better for you (and the other potential malcontents) being gone, while the other place will obviously suffer for having more of your type to deal with, at least until such time as you become discontent with their site rules or guidelines and stir up trouble there!  

Having just joined yesterday, and this being only my third post here, I know very little about how this site is administered, but I do know that it's their site and they can choose to run in a way that they feel is in the best interest of THEIR site, AND if you don't agree with it, there are plenty of other places on the internet for you to hang out, OR if you think you can do it better, it's relatively easy to buy a domain, throw up a discussion forum and start your own site! (Ain't this internet thing grand?).  But why the need to announce it?  As you say, there are probably very few that care, and the ones that do only do so because they thrive on controversy.  

It's childish, and simply bad form to attempt to use the very site with whom you are dissatisfied to attempt to promote another site.  It's also bad form to post a private email or IM discussion you had with a moderator on this forum, as well.  I suspect that the site you referenced probably doesn't really like the bad publicity you're potentially generating for them, either. 

Michael

Disclaimer: My views don't necessarily reflect the opinions or philosophy of those who run this site.


----------



## Arch (Sep 9, 2008)

lol... well i don't really need to add anything, our members have covered it all... i won't even remove the link to the other photo forum as i am confident enough in TPF being the most friendly, helpful and resourceful forum out there.
We only wish to take care of our members and ensure that all the info given on this site is as helpful and accurate as possible. With this in mind it seems you have grossly misread the situation... and what Terri was trying to do, ah well


----------



## abraxas (Sep 9, 2008)

Another photography forum???



> ... Results 1 - 10 of about 4,860,000 for *Photography Forum*



Who-da-thunkit?

Anyway,  Crystal Lynn, try it.  Sounds like an opportunity for your writing to benefit from some of the constructive criticism you were seeking.

What's the worst that can happen?


----------



## Lisa B (Sep 9, 2008)

Crystal Who???


----------



## sarallyn (Sep 9, 2008)

someone needs to chill.
addddeeerrrraaallll, man. works wonders.


----------



## Alpha (Sep 9, 2008)

Congratulations. Utopia awaits. I've been trying to get out of this place for ages but Terri keeps denying my parole.


----------



## sarallyn (Sep 9, 2008)

your avatar kinda gives me the creeps. always has.

just putting that out there since you're not here to read this.


----------



## Arch (Sep 9, 2008)

crystal_lynn said:


> Why, might you ask? Well I posted a link yesterday to my newest article.



... and oh yea... as a member pointed out...  wasn't that an affiliate article?.... you know... affiliate.. as in pay per view/click.... internet marketing.... money earning thing... dependant on traffic... can't be pasted, has to be linked to.... sort of thing.... which you wanted to use TPF members for....


----------



## Alpha (Sep 9, 2008)

Can I be an affiliate? I contacted Chase about advertising on the site but he never got back to me 

_you money, it's a no good here_


----------



## Arch (Sep 9, 2008)

Chase does all the business end so i can't speak for him... but unless you've got a huge business empire we're not interested.

(j/K)


----------



## Alpha (Sep 9, 2008)

Little does he know...


----------



## reg (Sep 9, 2008)

lol, bye, couldn't care less

especially since half the crap you post is just to promote your adsense/AC empire.


----------



## Alpha (Sep 9, 2008)

adieu, adieu, to you and you and you

the weird little carnival-esque piano riff that follows that line is now stuck in my head.


----------



## manaheim (Sep 9, 2008)

As they say when people post "I quit messages" in a great variety of on-line games I have foolishly wasted time on...

*CAN I HAVE YOUR STUFF???*

Tragically, no one will appreciate the humor of this except other people who play these stupid games.


----------



## Corry (Sep 9, 2008)

Ooooh! Goody! An "I'm taking my ball and going home!" thread!  We haven't had one of these in a while!


----------



## Chiller (Sep 9, 2008)

Corry said:


> Ooooh! Goody! An "I'm taking my ball and going home!" thread! We haven't had one of these in a while!


   oh fine....Im gonna take my ball and go home too . :er:  Farewell all.  :er:


----------



## Artograph (Sep 9, 2008)

If _you_ are leaving...so am _I_! _Hmmf!!_










:bouncy:


----------



## Chiller (Sep 9, 2008)

Artograph said:


> If _you_ are leaving...so am _I_! _Hmmf!!_
> 
> 
> :bouncy:


 
Lets all leave.


----------



## Battou (Sep 9, 2008)

I've been spamming here for over a year.....How come I never gotted one of thoes messages?


----------



## Artograph (Sep 9, 2008)

Chiller said:


> Lets all leave.


 



:redwine:...I'll drink to that!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## terri (Sep 9, 2008)

Corry said:


> Ooooh! Goody! An "I'm taking my ball and going home!" thread! We haven't had one of these in a while!


um, yeah....and I guess I'm to blame for this one. :scratch: My bad.

Alpha: shoot a note to Karissa if you're serious about wanting to place an ad here. She took that over from Chase awhile back, just an FYI. 

I'm glad to read all these supportive replies to our ex-member's comments. Thanks, all! :hug:: Thank you for knowing I was only trying to steer her to the proper channels here...of course, silly me, I didn't realize she had quite another agenda. :er:


----------



## Chiller (Sep 9, 2008)

Can I place an ad? I dont know what for yet...but I will think of it...........oh wait...Im leaving.  I can place it someplace else...never mind.


----------



## Battou (Sep 9, 2008)

terri said:


> um, yeah....and I guess I'm to blame for this one. :scratch: My bad.



I did not see the original post, but from what I read here you are not to blame. It's like me saying I'm to blame for issuing warnings for art theft on FAC. Hence my idiocy reply


----------



## Artograph (Sep 9, 2008)

I like to offer something here....?  Maybe we could have a standardized _"I quit"_ letter...?  You know...it might go something like this...  


*"To whom it may concern:  *

*I'm leaving.  I just wanted to let you know.  My absence might go un-noticed, and well, we couldn't have that, now could we?  So I thought I'd let you know.   So, this, this here....this is your notice.  I'm going, and never coming back. *

*So, good bye. *

*I'm leaving and there's nothing you can do about...don't try to stop me.  I've made up my mind, and it can't be changed...so...this is it.  Bye.*

*I'm leaving now.....but before I go, I'd just like to say that I was wronged.  *

*Wronged.  *

*You, who did the wronging, know who you are.  ...And you know what you did!  So...good bye forEVER!*

*Just one more thing...just so you know, even if you begged me to stay, I'm still leaving.  I'm not coming back.  It's your loss.....I'm gone for good.  Gone for good this time.*

*Oh, and by the way...I know you never liked me to begin with.  You, you had it in for me from the start.  Well, I hope you are happy, because this is good bye.  ...Forever....and ever.....and ever.........*

*....And ever......*

*Sincerely, ("your name here")*


Well,  What do you think?
:greenpbl:


----------



## terri (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## manaheim (Sep 9, 2008)

You people are all so IMMATURE.





I love it.


----------



## Battou (Sep 9, 2008)

Artograph said:


> I like to offer something here....?  Maybe we could have a standardized _"I quit"_ letter...?  You know...it might go something like this...
> 
> 
> *"To whom it may concern:  *
> ...



I think...it should be filled out in triplicate


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Sep 9, 2008)

There is always a lot of people fumbling around in these types of threads and some how these types of threads usually turn into fluff threads.


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 9, 2008)

Lisa B said:


> Crystal Who???



Crystal Queen of Drama!

Well, Crystal, I hope you have 'more fun' on the other forum! Don't let the Forum Door hit you in the posterior on your way out.

Arto, that's a grrrrreat letter of 'resignation'... We should adopt it! 

And Michael Middleton, you said it best! Thank you!

Terri, you know why this Forum is tops, dontcha??? Because you guys are modding it! Thanks for all your hard work, day or night!


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Sep 9, 2008)

Artograph said:


> I like to offer something here....?  Maybe we could have a standardized _"I quit"_ letter...?  You know...it might go something like this...
> 
> 
> *"To whom it may concern:  *
> ...


  Thats sounds good, it kind of like those people at the grocerystore who say they will never shop there again and then they look behind them to see who watching .

And why do people make these negative threads? Why can't they make threads about staying here for awhile.  Instead Its always I'm leaving and never coming back.

say hello to goodbyes


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Sep 9, 2008)

Chiller said:


> Lets all leave.


yes lets do  it,  all of us


----------



## Corry (Sep 10, 2008)

Artograph, if I do say so myself . . . that's just about perfect.


----------



## Corry (Sep 10, 2008)

Though, there is the "Goodbye, I hate you all" post generator: http://springs1.0catch.com/goodbye.html

Sample: 



> Goodbye everyone, I'm going to leave this community because of you. Right now. I THOUGHT THIS COMMUNITY WAS FULL OF LOVE BUT I SEE THEY ARE FULL OF HATERS AND PEOPLE WHO JUST COMMENT, JUST TO INSULT A FELLOW MEMBER. No, you mutated children, crossbreeds between hagfish and a puddle of babboon vomit, just FLAT OUT ASSUMED that I am some drugged-out fluffy who plays violent video games and names Deities after them. Not looking for sympathy or anything either. Just pointing something out before I take my leave of this community.


----------



## Lisa B (Sep 10, 2008)

AHAHH...Who changed her status to "Im sure i sound childish"? AHAHAH...Maybe i missed it in this conversation but that almost made me pee myself!!!


----------



## Phazan (Sep 10, 2008)

I don't get it. How can you "leave" a website. You guys act like this is a place or something. People get so emotional over a group of people you've never met! I mean..I know it's fun to talk with photographers around the world, but to be honest, I don't really take anything anyone says to me over the internet seriously, unless I actually know the person. I really don't even know why I posted this, I guess just cause I'm bored.


----------



## Phazan (Sep 10, 2008)

How much you all wanna bet she comes back to read the replys??


----------



## Lisa B (Sep 10, 2008)

And cries


----------



## Phazan (Sep 10, 2008)

She's gonna cry because everyone in this thread is just joking around and not saying stuff like
"Oh, we will miss you!" or "don't go!" or "DIE YOU B**** **** ** *** ***** **** SUCK MY ****!!!!11!!1"
Go internet!!


----------



## Lisa B (Sep 10, 2008)

I don't even know who she is/was/will be and neither do i care. I haddn't been here for weeks but i didn't make a deal out of it. I was just busy, i wasn't whoring myself for attention.

Some people think they're bigger than the internetz!


----------



## Phazan (Sep 10, 2008)

Yeah haha it's stupid.


----------



## Lisa B (Sep 10, 2008)

The internetz? *gasp*


----------



## Phazan (Sep 10, 2008)

No, just people who take things seriously..For example I recently was just really racist to a Canadian I don't even know. I just thought it would be funny to stereotype them (even though I don't believe it)..Now if they get mad, then that's completely stupid of them, because I'm just some 18 year old kid saying whatever I want on the internet, cause I am bored, and theres nothing to do tonight.


----------



## Lisa B (Sep 10, 2008)

I say a lot of things that offend people I know. The internets has no hope hahah.

I forget people aren't all like me - im not offending by anything i don't think.


----------



## Phazan (Sep 10, 2008)

Yeah, if people get offended by me, it's their own fault.


----------



## abraxas (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow, looks like a hyena attack in here.


----------



## Phazan (Sep 10, 2008)

Your mom looks like a hyena attack


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 10, 2008)

and TPF sinks to an all time low


----------



## Slaphead (Sep 10, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> and TPF sinks to an all time low



Yes.... and no. Part of me is in total agreement, but the other half (the childish side) is LMAO at this. IMO the OP really did bring this on herself, and I think the posting of a private communication from a mod is, quite frankly, a pretty poor show - as I believe somebody else has pointed out.

I haven't checked, but I'll wager that this is the most replies this particular member has had to one of her threads.


----------



## pez (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow, a classic thread! And manaheim- I know exactly what you mean about gamers, except that _*it ain't a waste of time*_. :thumbsup: 

  :queen:


----------



## Arch (Sep 10, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> and TPF sinks to an all time low



well its more of a members all time low.
To start a thread complaining about a mod who was only tring to help her is fairly low... then we later find out the reason for the hissy fit is actually because she didn't get to make money form TPF members, she was just using a mod as a scape goat.. thats low.

However i do feel this thread has run its course, so its locky time.


----------

